# Matco Tools and Snap-On AW Funny cars?



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Anyone have an update on the Snap-On and Matco Tools funny cars by Auto World? When and where will they be available.

The pictures in the 'iHobby Expo' thread show two of each, and they look interesting but may be harder to find than all the others.


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

Should be with in the next couple of days. I have a set ordered from each of our Reps that come out to the shop.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

i talked to a snap on guy today he said a week. but it was $160 for the track and cars. cant buy just cars, so he said.


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Are they going to stock a few sets at various auto repair shops?
If so, any ideas which store chains might get them?


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

only from the Snap On tool trucks.


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

It looks like if you get a Snap On set you will be very lucky.

Back in June there was a meeting for the reps to attend, at this meeting the where told about the drag sets and if they wanted them they had to order them then. I bet only 40% of the dealers ordered them. They only made enough sets for the pre orders.
Now every one and there dog wants one and there are not enough to go around.

I should hear from the Matco man by Monday.


----------

